# James Bond sticky



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

some of you experts out there should create a few stickys with simple tech help stuff. They should have 1, and I repeat 1, post. Nobody reply to it. Its not forum for discussing the topic. It should be in format like, 

Best VAR to buy - ACME Var - Found here

Best in car GPS - ACME GPS

Best Keylogger - ACME Keylogger - download here

Best text monitoring app - ACME Text Watcher - get it here
......

Might be something for Weightlifter. I dont know, I just seem to see people asking the same questions and getting the same C&P from weightlifter. A simple thread "Need to spy on your spouse, read here first" at the top of the forum might be helpful. Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

:iagree:


happi_g_more2 said:


> some of you experts out there should create a few stickys with simple tech help stuff. They should have 1, and I repeat 1, post. Nobody reply to it. Its not forum for discussing the topic. It should be in format like,
> 
> Best VAR to buy - ACME Var - Found here
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not so sure this is a good idea.

Using ACME stuff seems to often lead to fatal accidents or explosions.

They deliver quick though.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Not a bad idea, though I would want people to post their own experiences with different products; positive and negative, so folks can see what works and what doesn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Not a bad idea, though I would want people to post their own experiences with different products; positive and negative, so folks can see what works and what doesn't.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which they can, in their own threads. Seems guys like weightlifter are on here enough, read and comment enough that they could manage that. ie

Best VAR = ACME VAR
- Reports of short battery life. If you need longer batter life, try this one


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandfly said:


> I'm not so sure this is a good idea.
> 
> Using ACME stuff seems to often lead to fatal accidents or explosions.
> 
> They deliver quick though.


thats only if OM/OW is a coyote. could be a win win


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

happi_g_more2 said:


> some of you experts out there should create a few stickys with simple tech help stuff. They should have 1, and I repeat 1, post. Nobody reply to it. Its not forum for discussing the topic. It should be in format like,
> 
> Best VAR to buy - ACME Var - Found here
> 
> ...


The mods won't sticky anything event he welcome to CWI isn't stickied.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Makes it too easy for cheater sites to sticky something permanent to help cheaters.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

voice activated recorder voice activated recorder - Best Buy

bestbuy and walmart carry these, use heavy duty Velcro to attach under a drivers seat or under the dash, people get caught with these more than anything else

pen recorder Digital Voice Recorder Pen | Covertly Record Audio w/ the Pen Recorder really handy for a purse and a workplace affair, maybe a briefcase and they really work as a pen

gps trackers Real Time GPS Trackers | GPS Devices 

cell phone monitors BrickHouse Security | Home Security Camera Systems | GPS Surveillance

The point of these is to get information for yourself NOT for use in court.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> Makes it too easy for cheater sites to sticky something permanent to help cheaters.


Those guys are going to be nearly impossible to catch. This info works great for you average run of the mill cheat.

Your gut is the best tool. A huge majority of cheaters, according to research, simply get away with it.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Makes it too easy for cheater sites to sticky something permanent to help cheaters.


This makes sense.

Besides, you give more than just product recommends, you also tell people where to put the devices, when to use them etc.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandfly said:


> This makes sense.
> 
> Besides, you give more than just product recommends, you also tell people where to put the devices, when to use them etc.


Yeah, im not saying WLs additional advice isnt good. Just saying that I think it would be beneficial.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> Those guys are going to be nearly impossible to catch. This info works great for you average run of the mill cheat.
> 
> Your gut is the best tool. A huge majority of cheaters, according to research, simply get away with it.


I agree on both points. Doesnt seem like many of these stories involve high sophisticated POSOM/W. 

As for the gut, yes i honestly believe its the best initial indicator, but it simple doesnt hold **** in a confrontation. "My butterflies tell me your cheating"...hummmm???


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

badbane said:


> The mods won't sticky anything event he welcome to CWI isn't stickied.



I appreciate the response, but was that even English? I have no idea what you are trying to say
The mods won't sticky anything event he welcome to CWI isn't stickied.
errrrr, what???


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

happi_g_more2 said:


> I appreciate the response, but was that even English? I have no idea what you are trying to say
> The mods won't sticky anything event he welcome to CWI isn't stickied.
> errrrr, what???


The mods won't sticky anything. Even the Welcome to CWI (thread) isn't stickied.

Meaning the powers that be don't allow other topics to be stickied.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

happi_g_more2 said:


> I appreciate the response, but was that even English? I have no idea what you are trying to say
> The mods won't sticky anything event he welcome to CWI isn't stickied.
> errrrr, what???


Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark-in' touchy today, fella!

What he said was: them no sticky other thing, so sticky your thing, big no!


----------

